# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Unidentfied Board

## Oldhillshouse

I know this is hard without pics but... 
I removed plaster today from my study wall and behind plaster is some loss bits of board between the studs, 
assume they were trying to insulate the heat or perhaps for sound 
the board is thick, like chipboard, but very light, and one side is painted white 
a cross section looks chipboard like, brown colored. 
any one know what this might be ? 
thanks in advance

----------


## craka

> I know this is hard without pics but... 
> I removed plaster today from my study wall and behind plaster is some loss bits of board between the studs, 
> assume they were trying to insulate the heat or perhaps for sound 
> the board is thick, like chipboard, but very light, and one side is painted white 
> a cross section looks chipboard like, brown colored. 
> any one know what this might be ? 
> thanks in advance

  If you can pop a photo up it may help others to try and tell you

----------


## Oldhillshouse

cool thanks craka - easier than i thought

----------


## droog

Canite

----------


## phild01

:Arrow Up: That's the word I've been trying to remember.

----------


## Oldhillshouse

wow
cane - ite - from sugar cane ?
assume its safe to handle? 
thanks so much guys

----------


## pharmaboy2

Safe as long as you don't try to eat it - then it will probably make you fat

----------


## Oldhillshouse

oh, too late, i was wondering why it tasted so sweet ...

----------


## r3nov8or

Your teacher will pin up your best work if you are good

----------


## goldie1

> wow
> cane - ite - from sugar cane ?
> assume its safe to handle? 
> thanks so much guys

  yes its made from the left over fiber after they crush the cane

----------


## Oldhillshouse

thats cool - seems environmentally friendly?

----------

